# Cookies (general)



## biker (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm officially done with the cookies. I already knew it was a bait from Nintendo but it reached a ridiculous level.
At first I've spent around 1000 LT to finish the Marshall colletcion, yet I got the same item many and many times and wasnt't able to complete the cafe, again with 1000 LT !!

Now I had bought Whitney's cookies around 6 times, so around 300 LT, and got the same 2 items the 6 damn times!

It's too much of a bait and I'm done with this while we're tied to be stuck with the same items and never complete anything.


----------



## arbra (Jul 12, 2018)

I feel you.  It took me awhile to reach the same decision (and too much money in buying tickets).  It saddens me because I was a completist in Animal Crossing New Leaf, and I was trying to be one in Pocket Camp as well, but now that is thrown out the window.

Who knows, maybe they will see the light in the future and redo the cookie concept to not make it so random, but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jul 12, 2018)

I know this is subjective, but I really feel they are locking all the best content behind these cookies, and I've found my interest in the game waning. I purchased a variety of 10 fortune cookies when there were only three. I was pretty much done after that. I feel like I've noticed a slow decline of activity both on my friends list, and in this community since fortune cookies were added, so it feels like choices that were made for Pocket Camp have alienated a lot of players (at least the hardcore AC fans). ::Shrug:: If there is an actual decline in both players and profits, perhaps Nintendo will make changes that will boot motivation for current players while also bringing back players who have lost interest. Only time will tell.


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 12, 2018)

Although the iterms are super cute same. I spent way too much LT on the stitches cookie


----------



## Jadeth (Jul 28, 2018)

I haven't been on these forums in a while, but I had to express my frustration somewhere... T_T I really REALLY wanted the hydrangea gazebo, and so I decided to spend my LT on the cookies.. I have instead gotten FOUR HYDRANGEA HATS, THREE RIBBIT RAINCOATS, and two hydrangea hedges. I even spent real money and I feel like a fool now LOL.. What am I going to do with all these hats and raincoats?!?!?!
Edit: Immediately after posting this, I spent my last 100 LT on the cookies, and got another hydrangea hedge and another ribbit raincoat T v T save me


----------



## boring (Jul 28, 2018)

Everyone else always seems to get amazingly rare cookies with 4 and 5 star items that are super cute but I've only gotten 1 4 star ever and it was a month coming. I think they're a joke and I don't like them often.


----------



## RandomPlayer (Jul 29, 2018)

I got the rare items from the collections I didn't wanted and I couldn't get the ones from the cool collections.
And I think that 50 LT for something that is random is too expensive, and I'm spending no money on that.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 29, 2018)

Yeah I spent my last 100 tickets on lily cookies trying to get the rainbow before they went away and only got duplicates of clothes. 

Screw everything


----------



## Vonny (Jul 29, 2018)

I never bought a cookie with leaf tickets only bells and I got a couple really rare items.  Sad I didn’t get Masrhals shirt since there’s hardly any male event clothes :/ got plenty of dresses though lol


----------



## Flare (Jul 29, 2018)

I got a Rocket Launchpad from Filbert's cookie unintentionally on the last week of it which was neat I suppose.

I wish I had gotten more Rosie cookies, I visit campsites with the stages and they just look nicer the more I look at them. The 5 Pop-Star Balloons in my inventory laugh at me.

Honestly would be nice if the price of cookies was lowered to 20 LTs but I guess 50 is better than anything higher I suppose... I'm just glad they can occasionally be sold for bells. :


Oh and I read some people's comments about duplicate Ribbit Puddles and Raincoats and I'm honestly surprised I haven't gotten a single one lmao.


----------



## Imbri (Jul 29, 2018)

I had some leaf tickets saved and bought some cookies when they first started. I found it to be something of a dud and stopped. I'd love to complete my catalog, but I'll only buy cookies with bells now.


----------



## Flare (Aug 1, 2018)

Oh god... they just introduced a new cookie based on stars... 

I need it all.


----------



## Chick (Aug 1, 2018)

The annoying thing is that the fortune cookies are overdramatised soo much. 
I thought that the fortune cookies would be nothing but just a collection of rare furniture. But no, it?s not. And it?s really annoying, because there are fortune cookie memories and it makes you really want to buy it, so you don?t miss out on those cute scrapbook memories (I have to admit, they are adorable and entertaining to watch). What I am aiming to do is to keep buying the fortune cookie until I get the scrapbook memory item. I?m not interested in wasting my money on collecting the other furniture, because even if I spend 45 dollars (which I really did spend) on the game, I?d still not get the full collection.
And as Flare mentioned, they keep making more and more new cookies of animals. I swear, once the game advances over the years, almost every villager would have a fortune cookie. What I?m hoping for now is for the reissue of some of the cookies.


----------

